# Corner filter or sponge filter?



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm looking to set up a 5gallon shrimp tank. I was wondering if there's any difference between using a corner filter or a sponge filter? I'm worried once the shrimps hatch from their eggs they'll be sucked in and trapped under the plastic of the corner filter. anybody has any experience with a corner filter in a shrimp tank?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

use sponge filter.


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

charles said:


> use sponge filter.


Is there a disadvantage with using a corner filter for shrimps? Because i have corner filter on hand but not the sponge


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Corner filter has much smaller surface area. Shrimp also will use the surface area of a sponge filter.

Depends on the type of corner filter, most are designed to have water coming from the bottom only. Sponge filter is from every angles.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to change the topic and I'm no expert but ime 5 gallons is too small to be successful with shrimp.....best to use a 10g if you can. Shrimp do best when you provide stability with the water parameters. I find 5g is too hard to accomplish this in. Then again...... it could be just me lol


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Not to change the topic and I'm no expert but ime 5 gallons is too small to be successful with shrimp.....best to use a 10g if you can. Shrimp do best when you provide stability with the water parameters. I find 5g is too hard to accomplish this in. Then again...... it could be just me lol


thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with John and Charles. 10 gallon minimum. 15 gallon would be even better. Lots more surface area and with a sponge filter you can't go wrong.


----------

